# Facebook: You can't hide your friend list anymore...



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh what great new privacy settings Facebook has now!!! 

From their site:

What is considered publicly available information?

Publicly available information includes your name, profile picture, gender, current city, networks, friend list, and Pages. This information makes it easier for friends, family, and other people you know to connect with you. 

Publicly available information is visible to people visiting your profile page, and Facebook-enhanced applications (like applications you use or websites you connect to using Facebook) may access this information. It does not allow people without Facebook accounts to contact you.



So now I can't hide my friend list from my friend Joe Schmoe!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

This could kick off a whole new set of Tiger-like scenarios. :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

mike1977 said:


> Oh what great new privacy settings Facebook has now!!!
> 
> From their site:
> 
> ...


Well, it does change things a bit I think. I don't like the way they presented the options, they seem skewed in the reveal all realm.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Maybe this is in response to the possibility that FB will become a fee-based site. Maybe instead of charging everyone a fee (which was rumored as a possibility), they'll do like the phone company and charge only if you want to be "unlisted".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mike1977 said:


> Oh what great new privacy settings Facebook has now!!!
> 
> From their site:
> 
> ...


In a sense, hasn't much of that information always been "public"? I'm offered names and photos all the time of people who are friends with my friends, and it's been like this since I joined Facebook (November 2009, but still ...)

Also, when I search for my "network" (high school, or college), I see a list of names and faces even if they're not currently my friend or a friend of a friend, so that information has also always been "public". You just needed the Facebook account to access it ...


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, you can go to your profile and hide your friends list by clicking the pencil. It's just that it will be hidden from everyone now, and not certain facebook friends of yours that you don't want to see your entire friends list.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Considering what some people post, privacy seems to be the least of the worries. :nono2:


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

It will make it easier to add to my Mafia Wars family... muhahahahaha...


----------

